# Clomid Vs. Letrozole?



## Jinjun

_Hello ladies, please spread the hope. I would like to hear success stories. I had 3 failed IUI using Clomid now my doctor switched me to Letrozole. I hope and pray this will finally work for me. I am 31 and still w/o children. Baby dust to you all ladies_ :)


----------



## readyformore

Why are you taking it? 
Unexplained or no ovulation?


----------



## Jinjun

Yes the doctor DX me with "Unexplained infertility" I also am thinking that having only one open tube and ovary might be the case and it decrease my chances of conceiving. However, I have heard it has been possible by many other women who are now successful with conception. Yet, a small part of me is worried.


----------



## readyformore

Well, then you will like my story.

I was primary unexplained infertility at 24. We did clomid and IUI 4 times and finally got our first child.

#2 was spontaneous conception.

#3 was spontaneous conception 2 years after having one ovary and tube removed! This baby only took 7 month to conceive, that's with 1 ovary.

I'm now 34, and have been diagnosed with secondary unexplained infertility. We tried femara and IUI last month and that failed. I hope to do another cycle next month.

Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Did they do ultrasounds to make sure you ovulated on the clomid?

Femera is often given to women who don't respond to clomid. I don't respond to clomid alone, even at 150mg. My RE ended up giving me both clomid and femera to get me to ovulate. 

Femera also tends to have much fewer side effects than clomid.

Are you seeing an RE or just your Ob/Gyn? Injectible meds may be a good choice with only one good tube.

:dust:


----------



## readyformore

Honestly, I hated femara. It gave me a headache for 10 days straight, and PMS from hell.

We choose to do femara because clomid thinned my lining. 

I responded well to both though.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I took femeara for 5 months and was not a fan. I had severe hot flashes and had headaches and was crabby. I was on a pretty high dose though (12.5 per day) so maybe a lower dose wouldn't be so bad. If we resume medication I will be requesting Clomid.


----------



## dnlfinker

Please stay away from Cholomid. I got pregnant twice on Chlomid. With my first pregnancy I delivered a healthy baby girl who is now a toddler. FOr my second pregnancy(got pregnant in April) , in June I found out that my baby had a birth defect. We did all sort of testing done and all the results came fine. Yet its not proven yet , sometimes there are accidents with chlomid and they might cause baby a problem. FDA had a study done on Chlomid and birth defect but it was inconclusive since there were not a lot of subjects. I truely hope that they will prove it one day so that women like me would not have to go through agony of loosing a baby. Doctors will deny you , nobody will tell you that chlomid can cause you this and like I mentioned before , it happens by accident. I want to help women not to fall in the trap. I had PCOS and thats why I had to take Chlomid


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Everything I have read lists the chances of that as not significantly higher, but there is always a small chance with any medical intervention. There are questions about using IVF as well. You just have to weigh the benefits against the risks if using clomid or any other medication is your only option to have a baby.


----------



## wishingforjoy

I used Letrazole and got pregnant my first cycle using it without needing an IUI.

I had zero side effects. It leaves your system quicker than clomid with less harsh side effects and a smaller percentage of multiples than clomid.
Good Luck


----------



## Jamitha

Research this but I was told Letrozole was not FDA approved yet in the US. It is in Canada though.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

It's not approved for infertility but it is an FDA approved drug. It is used 'off-label' for infertility. That is also why insurance tends to cover femara but not clomid.


----------



## babeez1

I took clomid for 4 months & had headaches, tired & visual disturbances that were permanent (halos)..it also has bad side effects on cervical mucous & your lining. I took 5mg dose of letrozole for 3 months now & worked just as well as clomid but without the side effects...currently 17dpo but seeing BFN...haven't gotten a blood test yet...goodluck!


----------



## Jinjun

Wow that is amazing I do like your story. This definitely gives me hope. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive to start letrozole. I am currently on cycle day 30 right now. : )



readyformore said:


> Well, then you will like my story.
> 
> I was primary unexplained infertility at 24. We did clomid and IUI 4 times and finally got our first child.
> 
> #2 was spontaneous conception.
> 
> #3 was spontaneous conception 2 years after having one ovary and tube removed! This baby only took 7 month to conceive, that's with 1 ovary.
> 
> I'm now 34, and have been diagnosed with secondary unexplained infertility. We tried femara and IUI last month and that failed. I hope to do another cycle next month.
> 
> Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## Jinjun

thanks ladies for the helpful info. I have much more hope. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive to start Letrozole cycles 3-7 right now I am on cycle day30. I hope this 4th IUI will work out for me. Thanks ladies baby dust to you all : )


----------



## Jinjun

Thank you ladies.
DNLfinker Congratulations on your healthy baby girl I am sorry to hear about your second little one. That is also my fear is birth defects from taking any type of fertility drug.
Wishingforjoy Congratulations! Great news ! 
Ready for More yes I love your story and I hope it will work for me as well congrats and thank you for sharing that gives me much hope.
Mrs. Bear Yes my doctor also monitor my follicles through ultrasound to confirm ovulation and egg maturing and I were not sure if I actually ovulated with clomid. I had two failed IUI done with OBGYN then I decided to see a RE had a third clomid IUI failed now I am currently on Letrozole/femara 7.5 mg daily cycles day 3 to 7 which I started on Monday 10-24 I have my ultra sound on November 2 I was also prescribed Novarel HCG shot. I really am praying this cycle will still for me. I am physically and emotionally drained from TTC. I hope we all get our BFP soon Baby dust to you all ladies!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs. Bear said:


> Everything I have read lists the chances of that as not significantly higher, but there is always a small chance with any medical intervention. There are questions about using IVF as well. You just have to weigh the benefits against the risks if using clomid or any other medication is your only option to have a baby.

I've looked into this to and from what I've read research shows roughly the same percentage of birth defects for women without medication as they do women with Clomid. There is always a chance for a birth defect no matter how healthy the mom. That said, I'm sure there aren't a ton of studies out there and you do have to weigh the benefits and risks as stated above. 

I'm on Femara right now 5mg. This is my 2nd cycle CD 28 is Nov 2nd. I didn't ovulate on my first cycle and had a progesterone of 0.8. This cycle I'm on Prometrium but still don't think I ovulated. Hopefully the next cycle is it! I haven't had any side effects related to the Femara... Prometrium is a whole different story though! :shrug:

:dust: and I hope this next cycle brings you a happy healthy baby!!!


----------



## Jinjun

I am 31 years old and had never ever been pregnant before and no MC. My DH and I have been trying for almost for years for our first child now and I have to say the journey can be emotionally, mentally, and physically draining. But we keep pushing. I just got done with 7.5mg of Letrozole and have an ultrasound appointment on 11-02. I will be also taking a trigger shot, Novarel. I so hope this one works finally. We have tried many times and failed with clomid. Let this be the miracle drug that works. I wish everyone lots of baby dust and take care!


----------



## momma2b88

I am currently taking clomid and would love to hear what this other medication does for you. How are the side effects comparatively speaking?


----------



## Jinjun

Well with Letrozole/femara I had less symptoms. All I felt was sleepiness and and slight migraines. while on Clomid I felt hot flashes, moodswings, emotional, irritable, migraines, etc. I hope this IUI cycle works for us this time. We already had 3 failed IUI's on Clomid. I hope time switching to Letrozole works we been trying for our first child for such a long now. I hope this helps and Good luck to you!


----------



## momma2b88

The letrozole sounds a lot better. The hot flashes and crying over nothing is getting old! I hope this round works for you!


----------



## Jinjun

Thank you Momma2b88 I so agree with you I hope you a BFP and it works for you as well. Today was my doctor's visit I definitely see the difference with Clomid vs Letrozole-Femara. I share my journey on Youtube find me if you like Jinjun's Channel or https://www.youtube.com/user/Orathai22?feature=mhee. I have a good feeling about this cycle but at the same time trying not to get too excited about. Thanks again, have a blessed day!


----------



## momma2b88

Jinjun said:


> Thank you Momma2b88 I so agree with you I hope you a BFP and it works for you as well. Today was my doctor's visit I definitely see the difference with Clomid vs Letrozole-Femara. I share my journey on Youtube find me if you like Jinjun's Channel or https://www.youtube.com/user/Orathai22?feature=mhee. I have a good feeling about this cycle but at the same time trying not to get too excited about. Thanks again, have a blessed day!

I'm checking out your videos now! I wish you all the luck! :dust:


----------



## momma2b88

Jinjun. Love your video blog! Letrozole sounds amazing! I will be entering in your giveaway! That's an amazing thing you are doing!


----------



## Jinjun

Thank you momma2b88 for subscribing to my video blog. Just wanted to update everyone. SO I just had my 4th IUI yesterday on 7.5mg of Letrozole-Femara after mutiple failed IUI with Clomid. I did the HCG trigger shot on cycle day 15 hoping and praying this one works for us. It is not the dreaded 2ww. How is everyone? where are you at in the journey? I do hope all is well and lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## readyformore

Good luck Jinjun. I hope this 4th IUI works for you.

I am still ttc, but taking a break from IUI. If I start back up, it will be after the new year.

Keep us updated. 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sunshine314

Hey ladies, 
I saw this thread and it made me think of a Doctor's blog post I read a couple days ago...clomid vs. letrozol. Thought you may be interested!

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jinjun

sunshine314 Thank you for sharing the link. That is appreciated. I wish you a happy TTC journey and lots of Baby Dust! https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/239/239128a63hcgmyy6.gif


----------



## dianndelto

I have PCOS and NO OVULATION AT ALL
Actually, there is a possibility I never did in my 28 years of age.
I was in letrazole 5 mg (femara) for 5 cycles failed (without IUI)
and then I moved to a RE, he prescribed me CLOMID 100mg and after 1 IUI I got pregnant. I was also given dexamethasone, which is a steroid (together they are a SIDE EFFECT BOMB) but the outcome was worth it. Im 12 weeks.

You never know whats going to work for ya, if clomid didnt work, try letrazole
Good luck to you!


----------



## Jinjun

Congratulations Dianndelto That is happy news I hope that is same case for me clomid didnt work and letrozole show promising signs I hope this 4th cycle on a new drug is what doses the job :) Thanks for spreading the hope and sharing your joy. I wish you a happy amd healthy 9 month journey :) May I assked what your early symptoms were?


----------



## Jinjun

Just sharing my latest video blog on youtube ladies Have a blessed weekend! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNUY6tu66g&feature=feedlik


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck JinJin :)


----------



## Jinjun

Thank you wishingforjoy I have 3 more days to go before I test at the bottom of my 2ww. I am scared it may have fail. I don't feel any different just headaches and tired a lot but then again it could be to soon for any type of symptoms can occur. praying for a BFP. Congratulation to you , I am happy to her that letrozole worked for you. I wish a happy and healthy pregnancy journey :)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Orathai22?feature=mhee


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNUY6tu66g&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Chiles

OMG I see you have your BFP on youtube!!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jinjun

Chiles said:


> OMG I see you have your BFP on youtube!!!!! CONGRATS!!!

I am still in shock myself! :happydance: I am a fan of Femara aka Letrozole I know you ladies will get you BFP soon! Droppings loads of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Jinjun

I want to spread the hope. There is a bright light at the end of our journey :happydance:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSqD0w3ct_E&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Chiles

You had me in tears (of joy). Femara was my 1st cycle of anything, but after all the heart breaks you went through with the failed previous cycles u deserved it! ***sticky vibes*** and H&H 9 months


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats on the BFP!!! I am in a "assisted conception due summer 2012" thread under forums/discussions in the pregnancy session...you should join us!! 

I am obviously still VERY cautious and scared and hope I am not getting too excited too soon...but I figure excitement and happiness can't hurt right?


----------



## readyformore

Yay Jinjun! So happy for you. H&H 9 months.


----------



## momma2b88

Im Sooooo happy for you! I'm sure you got my message on YouTube! I'm going to ask the doc about letrozole tomorrow at my appointment! Yay for a :bfp:


----------



## Charisse28

That was beautiful, Congradulations! That has given me a lot of hope and I've been feeling pretty down lately, H&H nine months to you!


----------



## Jinjun

Charisse28 said:


> That was beautiful, Congradulations! That has given me a lot of hope and I've been feeling pretty down lately, H&H nine months to you!

Thank you wishing you the best of luck as well. Remember to never lose hope. I know it will happen. I learn the key thing with this IUI is stress-free and to relax. prior to this I actually took time off work for pretty much the whole summer. I relaxed did acupuncture. I am go to school for my master so I decided to take the fall quarter off. So remember to give yourself free time. Dropping loads of baby dust on ya!


----------



## Jinjun

momma2b88 said:


> Im Sooooo happy for you! I'm sure you got my message on YouTube! I'm going to ask the doc about letrozole tomorrow at my appointment! Yay for a :bfp:

Thank you. I am still in shock and I don't feel pregnant at all. Well minus the fatigue. I am wishing you will follow right behind me. Praying for you and for a bfp for you. Yes I agree I think you should ask about letrozole (femara) I truly think it was the wonder drug for me. My body actually responded. Please keep me updated. Hope you and your family have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## dianndelto

I had no sypmtoms until mid week 6.
i cried all the way to the doctors office cause I tought it was negative!


----------



## allmygodly

Femera also tends to have much fewer side effects than clomid.


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tskdusn0sqY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Chiles

So sorry for your loss, :hugs:

I still have hope in you, and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Charisse28

Sorry for your loss hun:hugs:


----------



## shimonevans

Jinjun said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tskdusn0sqY&feature=channel_video_title

omg this made me cry i am soooo sorry :cry:


----------



## dianndelto

I am so sorry ;(


----------



## Jinjun

Just sharing for those who wish to follow my most recent video blog update :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cts0A_bNC6U&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jinjun

dianndelto said:


> I am so sorry ;(

Thank you, we are praying this next cycles sticks :) It has been a struggle this past feel weeks. wishing you all the best and happy holidays!


----------



## Shareena

Hi Jinjun,

I am so sorry for your loss, Jinjun. I am just wondering were you on progesterone suppositories this cycle. As you know low progesterone also causes mc.

I hope you can heal faster and start another cycle and get a BFP again. 

Well, this is my first cycle of femara (2.5mg) and IUI. I am going in for for beta tomo.


----------



## Jinjun

Shareena said:


> Hi Jinjun,
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, Jinjun. I am just wondering were you on progesterone suppositories this cycle. As you know low progesterone also causes mc.
> 
> I hope you can heal faster and start another cycle and get a BFP again.
> 
> Well, this is my first cycle of femara (2.5mg) and IUI. I am going in for for beta tomo.

No the doctor did not place me on progesterone however my obgyn has in the past... I was concern about that too. However my RE never mentioned it. I will bring up to my new RE this time around. I dont want to have to experience another mc. 

I hope you have high positive beta numbers and BFP. Loads of baby dust to you!


----------



## Jinjun

Hello ladies just checking up on on everyone :) I hope you all had a wonder holiday and Happy New Year celebration. Happy New Year , welcome 2012. SO where is everyone at in their trying to conceive journey. I am still currently waiting for AF to arrive to begin my 5th IUI process. Praying for a miracle and for this one to be it for us. Wishing you all the best and take care!


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXkhMb66WS0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I did Femara for 5 (maybe it was 6?) cycles and i only didnt O on 1 of them. No BFP, but it did help with O. :thumbup:


----------



## momma2b88

Hey JinJun, 
How are you doing these days? Been keeping up with you on youtube. How are you coping? 

And to everyone else, has Clomid been causing anyone massive cysts on your ovarys? I am having an experience right now where my left ovary has a 70 mm cyst on it and my right has a 50 mm cyst. Anyone else experiencing this? And for those of you on letrozole have you experienced those Cysts? I am having to take a month off the clomid to treat these cysts! I am begining to loose steam and hope. Any ideas?? Thanks guys wish you all luck! :dust:


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AetNsHEXIQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## BettieB

Hi everyone! This is my first cycle on clomid! And I do believe it is working.

I have one child who is now a year and a half, but she was a complete miracle! The doc does not believe I ovulate very often at all. The only month I have ever had fertile CM is the month I got pregnant with my daughter, and I am now happy to see that I have fertile cm with the clomid, which leads me to believe I am ovulating!! Yippee :)


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPpJaWXtCLs&list=UUWdQXGGJ0HhlK9-Sic3-xWA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Jinjun

BettieB said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first cycle on clomid! And I do believe it is working.
> 
> I have one child who is now a year and a half, but she was a complete miracle! The doc does not believe I ovulate very often at all. The only month I have ever had fertile CM is the month I got pregnant with my daughter, and I am now happy to see that I have fertile cm with the clomid, which leads me to believe I am ovulating!! Yippee :)

That is great wishing you luck and sending loads of baby dust your way. I hope you get your BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## Jinjun

shimonevans said:


> Jinjun said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tskdusn0sqY&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> omg this made me cry i am soooo sorry :cry:Click to expand...

Thank you for your support :)


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF1JVY0c92o&list=UUWdQXGGJ0HhlK9-Sic3-xWA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## momma2b88

I just have to say letrozole is amazing! I am on me second round. The first we did 2.5 mg and my folicles were just not getting big enough so we tried 5 mg this month and bam! 3 amazing folicles we found on Friday. 2 were 25mm and one was 22! My lining was 4mm. We did the trigger shot that day! The pain from that is a little intense. A lot of cramping but so worth it! I am so glad I switched from clomid! I am hoping and praying this is our month! I am hoping for a :bfp: now for the 2ww! My friend is trying to become an oven for a couple in ny. She is going to be in my same 2ww so its great to have some support! Wishing you all lots of :baby dust:


----------

